# Chicago Suburbs here we go!!!



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

NOAA is saying 2-4 inches by tomorrow afternoon! Whos ready to go? 

I know I know its only 2-4 inches......but lets be thankful we got something!!!!!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

if, IF we get anything.....


----------



## mopar250 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well i'm going to go out and put my plow on................so that means we won't get anything. I've got a honeymoon to pay for in a couple months so it wouldn't hurt my feelings though!payup


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey, it could happen because just this moning I took my lift rack of the truck and washed the truck. That should increase the chances of snow by a gazillion and a half!


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, here I go! I just got the phone call to hit the lots, even though we only have about 1-1/4" of the good stuff. I'll take anything at this point so " it's on! ". Be careful out there . Todd

PS its supposed to snow all the way through the afternoon and its only 7am now.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

We got a salting out of it.

At least I will get to watch the BEARS play.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

I,m about 2 hours south of Chi-town and we got 2 inches last night . That was enough to get a taste of winterpayup


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

i am just west of Woodfield mall and we got about enough to make it look white. 1/4 inch maybe


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

what bust!

Im also by woodfirld and we have basically nothing. Looking at the radar it looks like its done too.


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

Plowed from 8am to about 3pm, just in time to see what the bears are going to do for the rest of the season. Of course it is still snowing more to the south of me but at least I got to push a little bit this year. payup


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

stroker79;356150 said:


> what bust!
> 
> Im also by woodfirld and we have basically nothing. Looking at the radar it looks like its done too.


haha famous last words.........

we got a little more. I figure about 2-2 1/2 at least


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

NorthernILPlwr;356365 said:


> haha famous last words.........
> 
> we got a little more. I figure about 2-2 1/2 at least


haha, yeah no kidding. I did end up getting to push some stuff around. Not much but I attacked 6 jobs so i cant complain now. payup

Although an extra inch or two on top of what we got would have been alot more fun!

I plowed from 7:30pm to 2:40am. I just got home and now I need to go to sleep.


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

Yea I got called at 7:45 and got home around 2. Up at 5:45 for the full time job......time for coffee


----------

